# 1436 Jon Boat Motor Recommendations



## Hamby13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've got a riveted 1436 w/ a 5hp briggs. The motor has been an absolute dandy but I'd like a little more get up and maybe a mud motor to get back in the super skinny. I don't wanna add to much weight on the back end but "I wanna go fast" -Ricky Bobby Inc.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 15, 2015)

Hamby13 said:


> I've got a riveted 1436 w/ a 5hp briggs. The motor has been an absolute dandy but I'd like a little more get up and maybe a mud motor to get back in the super skinny. I don't wanna add to much weight on the back end but "I wanna go fast" -Ricky Bobby Inc.



Mud motors are tricky with a high center of gravity off the transom on a narrow boat. Plus they are not that fast and extra weight for a reverse that you won't appreciate until you don't have one.
An anything 20 to 25 hp with shallow water drive. Anyway there is only one inch of difference between super skinny and too skinny water.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 15, 2015)

you can find a mudmotor to run on your boat.  13-18hp max I'd advise though, due to weight.  
With that being said, here are a few points to ponder:
-you won't see the performance you want out of that hull
-you'll slap beat the rivets out of that hull if you drive it like you're supposed to


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 15, 2015)

If your driving through grass, some mud, etc a mud motor can be useful. I wouldn't be stump jumping with that thin of metal on a jon boat. If you are really trying to get back in to stuff that you probably don't need to get in anyway, you'll need to look into a mud hull. If you want speed then stay with an outboard. 15 hp should be perfect for that boat. And like I say, unless your jumping logs and stumps, I wouldn't worry about the rivets. The idea that you can't do much with a riveted boat I have found to be untrue. Just remember, they've been riveting airplanes together for decades.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 15, 2015)

1986, 2 stroke, 9.9hp is all I have ever needed.  Mercury


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 15, 2015)

If you want to sell Briggs please let me know


----------



## Castandcall (Jan 15, 2015)

Had a 25hp on mine. Ran great. A 15hp 4 stroke is nice also.


----------



## Hamby13 (Jan 17, 2015)

I love that little briggs man it's been a solid motor just wish I had more get up. So y'all don't think a 15-20 is to heavy?


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 17, 2015)

I run a 16hp on my 14/42 riveted. Runs 15 mph with two and decoys.


----------

